# Nissa's birthday party pictures!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

The birthday girl wearing her special dress and bling.







Party favors for the fluffs.







Party favors for the humans and toys for the fluffs.







Cupcakes for fluffs & humans & sucker bouquets for humans.















Gifts from Toby's Mom & Pat in NJ plus gift bag full of toys from Mom































Puppy wine from Pat in NJ!















Our wonderful margarita machine.







Kat the pappilon







Bruce the tired bichon.







Youngest guest, baby Addison.







Everyone who attended with fluffs.

Hope you enjoyed them! Nissa is passed out from all the excitement! She had a blast!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful Party! Everyone looks great and you are an excellent hostess. Wish I lived closer! Happy Birthday Princess Nissa.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How fun!! Looks like Nissa had the party of the century on her block! You all look great! And you were quite the hostess!! Great job!!! 

Happy Birthday Nissa!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Nissa is one lucky girl, she looks precious in her birthday dress and jewels!! :tender: :wub2: It looks like it was a wonderful day of fun for her. The treats and cupcakes and party favors all look great!! You did a great job!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Kim that is so neat!!!! I loved all the party favors and food!!! I see the birthday baby had lots of guest of all sizes! I hope she had a great time! :aktion033:


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

What a wonderful party! Nissa is a lucky girl. She is so cute in her party outfit. The cupcakes and party favors looked fabulous.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It looks like such a wonderful party! The favors were just adorable! I am simply in love with Nissa's dress! It is stunning!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow!! That was quite the party! You did such a great job, Happy Birthday Nissa :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like one heck of a party!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HOW FUN!
Wow - I'm a slacker!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kim, what a great time it looks like everyone had. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

what a greats birthday party.nissa so adorable in her birthday dress . :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

happy 1st birthday beautiful nissa


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is one lucky puppy. You went all out. Happy Birthday Nissa


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an amazing party!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, you are a perfect party planner!!! What wonderful pictures, thanks so much for sharing...it's almost like being there! Wish Mateo and I lived closer :wub: :wub: !

Looks like the whole time was a big hit! 

Nissa you are a very lucky little girl!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow that is a great party fit for a little Princess ..

Bella would like to know if you would like to come and be her party planner next year when she turns 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG everything looks awesome. Loved the photos, bet all had a blast.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kim those photos brought a much needed smile to my face :wub: I love you , the birthday girl and all your stylish ideas . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww thats adorable!! Happy Birthday Nissa


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

You are quite the "Party Planner"! Hope Nissa enjoyed her day! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Now that's what I call a party!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent thought out party Kim. Love all of the food and favor ideas. Where on earth did you find that cute paw print table cloth? CUTE! Looks like Nissa's pawty was a hugh hit. She is certainly a "Spoiled Maltese".............CUTE! CUTE! CUTE! Thanks for sharing the fun pictures with us. 

Nissa tink you for share you birfday pawty piccures wiff us. Sorry I did not make you pawty. Wooked wike wots of fun! Happy Birfday agin. ~Sassy


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice party! Nissa is lucky you are her Mom and you take such time and effort for her! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time. Happy Birthday again, Nissa!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG now that's a party! I'm so impressed! You did a wonderful job and what great ideas you came up with, just perfect! It looks like everyone had a good time and I love all Nissa's friends being there. Your pictures are wonderful. My poor girls have never had a birthday party  
HAPPY BIRTHDAY NISSA!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a PARTY!!! arty: I can't get over what a wonderful job you did! Nissa is just such a loved little girl!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:biggrin: What a fabulous party!!! Nissa is such a lucky little girl! I LOVE her birthday dress!!! :wub: :wub: 
Happy Birthday again, Nissa!!!


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

CUTE AS CUTE CAN BE.. LOL :biggrin: 

SHEILA


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You put us to shame!!!! What a great party.....it looks like everyone had a blast!!!!! Happy Birthday Nissa!!!! You are one lucky Maltese!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nissa had a beautiful party!!! :aktion033: Looks like everyone had lots of fun!!!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nessa!!! arty: Looks like you cleaned up on the gifts. I absolutely love the dress. Bianca has a birthday coming up and she would just love one of her own. Bianca wants to know where Nessa Shops! :tender:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful compliments about Nissa and her party. :tender: We truly did have a lot of fun and she was still sleeping like Snow White when I left for work this morning. We love our SM family! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 2 2008, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599609


> Happy Birthday Nessa!!! arty: Looks like you cleaned up on the gifts. I absolutely love the dress. Bianca has a birthday coming up and she would just love one of her own. Bianca wants to know where Nessa Shops! :tender:[/B]


Thank you so much, here is the link to the dress.
Birthday Girl Dress


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 2 2008, 03:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599529


> Wow that is a great party fit for a little Princess ..
> 
> Bella would like to know if you would like to come and be her party planner next year when she turns 1 :biggrin:  [/B]


Anytime, anywhere, and I'd gladly ship!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh my!!!! Now that is the party of all doggie parties! You did a great job! :aktion033:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow! You went to town. Looks like Nissa had a wonderful party.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I loved your pictures!!! What fun! It looks like Nissa had a wonderful birthday party!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nissa Fiona -- you are truly one SPOILED ROTTEN Princess. Looks like it was the best B-Day party ever. :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nissa you had a birthday party befitting for the princess that you are. :wub: I love all the pics.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't remember if I already posted, but Kim, you did a fantastic job on the party favors & snacks!!! :clap: 

It looks like Nissa & her furry guests enjoyed themselves, and Nissa got SO many presents!!! :tender: 

What a special day for a special girl!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

What a great party.

I hope I can do as well for my wife's 40th next week.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm thinking Miss Nissa is the most spoiled maltese of all!!!!!!!!!

What a wonderful birthday party! 


.....Archie says "CHEERS" to Nissa, he wanted to send the wine because she's so cute.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 2 2008, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599724


> I'm thinking Miss Nissa is the most spoiled maltese of all!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a wonderful birthday party!
> 
> ...


We decided not to share the wine with Nissa's guests last night and instead save it for another special occassion when it wasn't such chaos! We had it sitting out with all her gifts and the darling bag it came for all to see. Everyone loved that bag Pat! Thank you so much once again for your thoughtfulness!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Pat, that wine looks awesome. Where did you find that? :biggrin: I am thinking my gang could use a glass to chill out


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great pictures Kim :sHa_banana: Looked like a lot of fun. Hmm...I think there's something wrong-she got more presents then I did on my b-day  

Glad you all had a great time-once again you outdid yourself with the favor bags and all :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nissa you are a SPOILED girlfriend :wub: Kim,I loved the pictures, my goodness wish Matilda and I had been there. looks like everyone had a wonderful day.



Nissa this is Matilda, I wanna come stay at yous house for my next birsday, my mommy doesn't spoil mes enough


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 2 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599744


> Pat, that wine looks awesome. Where did you find that? :biggrin: I am thinking my gang could use a glass to chill out [/B]


Hey Andrea - I got it at a cute little doggie boutique on the Island (LBI) called Paws at the Beach.

Maybe I'll pick a bottle up for your pups......


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NISSA!

It looks like you had a great time! I wish we could have come. There isn't anyone around here that pampers there pups. My family even makes fun of me. That's why I love this forum, everyone is just like me!

Robin


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Nissa - looks like you had the party artytime: of the century and Bonnie says she's going to be one year
in a few weeks and she wants a dress just like yours! Maybe if she's a very good girl...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

First have to say that dress is absolutely ADORABLE!! and Nissa looks so fantastic in it!!! She couldn't have looked any cuter!! You did an amazing job with all the decos, favors, etc... Looks like it was a very special party for a very special little girl !!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 1 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599494


> It looks like such a wonderful party! The favors were just adorable! I am simply in love with Nissa's dress! It is stunning![/B]


Rut ro....does that mean Toby will be wearing that dress at next year's picnic? :HistericalSmiley: 

Kim, you really did go all out for Nissa's birthday, looks like a great time was had by everyone. (and I agree with Nicole, that really is a gorgeous dress)


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

What a beautiful spread you had at the party. Nissa is one lucky girl!! I love the dress and the pearls!! :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jul 2 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599873


> Rut ro....does that mean Toby will be wearing that dress at next year's picnic? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Shhhh....you may ruin the surprise!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, beautiful Nissa. What fun on your special day!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 1 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599494


> It looks like such a wonderful party! The favors were just adorable! I am simply in love with Nissa's dress! It is stunning![/B]


Nicole~
Toby is more than welcome to borrow the dress for his next birthday. Just say the word and I'll ship it out.  








Toby dressed in drag at the NCMR picnic 2008. :wub:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

WOWZA!!!! What a party!

Nissa looks beautiful, as always, in yet another darling dress. I loved the pics of the party favors - looks scrumptious!!!!!

<div align=\'center\'>*Happy Birthday Sweet Nissa!!!!!!!*


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

That was wonderful - Nissa looks like she had such a wonderful time. You are such a good maltese mommy!!!

Leslie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 3 2008, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600050


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 1 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599494





> It looks like such a wonderful party! The favors were just adorable! I am simply in love with Nissa's dress! It is stunning![/B]


Nicole~
Toby is more than welcome to borrow the dress for his next birthday. Just say the word and I'll ship it out.  








Toby dressed in drag at the NCMR picnic 2008. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Toby says not to tempt him! LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, that was a big event  she looks so cute. looks like so much fun. happy birthday Nissa :wub: you are the cutest :wub:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, I don't even go to that much trouble for my skin kids, that was unbelievable :shocked: 

Great pics, Nissa looks just beautiful, glad she had a great time.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Fabulous photos! Looks like you went all out for Nissa's birthday. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nissa sweetie!!! What a wonderful party you had! You are one truly spoiled little angel!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG, I am just now seeing this and KIM you did a wonderful job at throwing Nissa a birthday to be remembered by all . . .so much detail and LOVE shows in your presentation and food spread . . . Nissa must be sooo thrilled to have all her fluffly friends come to her party . . .she is beaming with happiness and pride from all of Mommy's work . . . .I wish Annika and Tiger were there to join in the fun.

thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------

